# NGD - Ibanez Artwood AW40ECEDVS



## Vrollin (Mar 30, 2014)

Picked up myself a used Ibanez acoustic the other day, model AW40ECEDVS, apparently a limited run, maybe only limited in Aus not sure, of the standard AW40ECE in the Dark Violin Sunburst finish.
Pretty stoked with it so far! Has the vine abalone inlay, gold hardware, on board tuner and pre-amp and sexy rosewood fret board!
Was in need of some TLC when I picked it up, fret board was dryyyy and dirty, strings were tied in knots on the tuners and then tuned, very messy and barely a wind on the peg, battery compartment had corrosion from a leaked battery, used to metal polish in there and got it conducting again, frets were very dirty and covered in gunk. Strung it up with some new Daddario 12-53, cleaned and treated the fret board, polished up the frets a bit, adjusted the neck relief and she sounds killer!
This is my first acoustic I have ever owned and its made me wish I had bought one many years ago. The 12-53 are a little too much for my liking so will go something a little lighter next time, being my first I had no experience with gauges on an acoustic.
Question for the Acoustic gurus, the action to me seems really high? Or am I too expect this from an acoustic? Pics below at the 12th fret. There was a piece of string or something under the saddle, I just left it there when I saw it, but maybe the previous owner put it in to increase the action? Thoughts?

Pics!!! (off iphone so not the greatest)






















Action at 12th


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice!! Congrats!


----------



## rikomaru (Mar 30, 2014)

Congrats......this looks pretty nice. 

The strings don't look too high ib the pics. If you're mainly a strummer, especially an aggressive one, higher action is a great thing. You could always take it down a bit if you feel the need. I don't know if i'd recommend going Breedlove low though. lol


----------

